# Juvenile Woodie - not feeding itself - when to release



## Acacia (Sep 5, 2015)

We found a juvenile wood pigeon with its wings splayed out on our lawn with a cat nearby. We think it may have flown into our window as we heard a bang about 20 mins before that. We chased the cat off and kept an eye on it but it didn't fly off. We were concerned the cat may come back and as it was getting towards dark decided to put it in the garage overnight with some mixed seed and water. We could see no obvious signs of injury but thought it must have done something to its wing.

The next day we opened the big garage doors but it didn't try to fly off. We noticed it hadn't really touched the food so we left it in there for a few more hours.

It's now been in the garage for 3 days and as it doesn't seem to be eating anything itself, we have been feeding it mixed porridge pulp with egg or peas and syringing a small amount of water into it's mouth too. We are trying to build up its strength.

It doesn't seem too stressed by us and it's wings seem strong so we wonder why it's not flying out. It manages to get up on top of my daughter's bike and perches there but not sure if it climbs up or flies up as we've not witnessed that.

Our dilemma is -

We feel we need to keep feeding it to keep its strength up to fly out but if it can't feed itself then it is not going to survive.

So when should we stop feeding it so that it will have to eat the seed and then we can be sure it will be able to look after itself once it flies out.

The garage has just one window so we don't like the idea of leaving it in a dark place for too long as it will need Vitamin D from sunlight (not that it is very sunny at the moment).

Appreciate any guidance.

Thank you.

Acacia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

I will be moving this to the forum for Wood Pigeons, Stock Doves, and other pigeons and doves not native to North America.

Meanwhile, it is possible he has an injury such as bruising or hairline fracture which would not be very evident. Could also have had some, hopefully temporary, damage to his nervous system through the assumed collision.

There are Calcium + Vitamin D3 supplements such as Calcivet available online, and some vets will have that or something similar. That will have the vitamin D. 

Porridge sounds OK if it's just with water (i.e., not milk) and woodies do get to like peas for sure. There is a page on feeding baby pigeons here:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

There is also a Facebook group of mainly UK rescuers, so there could possibly be someone or a centre in your area. Whereabouts are you?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection (lots of rescued young woodies currently)

** I see you had already done so  **

Would you be able post a pic of the woodie?


----------



## Acacia (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi John,

Thank you for responding. I have also posted on the Facebook page and had some comments there. 

I'm attaching a photograph so you can see he is not a baby.

He definitely is not flying but he is flapping his wings when picked up and they look good.

He is currently sitting on some torn up newspaper on the ground in the garage. 

Our plan is to keep feeding him until we are sure he can feed himself.

If he does have a bruising, fracture or damage to the nervous system - how long would it take for him to recover?

Many thanks.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful bird! Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Acacia (Sep 5, 2015)

He is handsome and we are a bird-loving family. We just want him to get fit enough to fly and look after himself.


----------

